# We have the pump



## jonburmingham (Dec 16, 2012)

Just posted this over in the Pumping section but wanted it here for you guys too as you have all helped so much:

So Fayth got her pump on Monday and she is doing great. She is using the Roche Combo unit and it seems very good.

I have done 3 cannula changes at home now and slowing getting quicker at it but i dont think i'll get used to doing that to my little one. 

She has been brilliant and apart from 1 dodgy cannula it all has gone well so far i think. 

Just wanted to share as a few of you here have given me loads of info and wanted to say thank you.

Fayth has been diagnosed for nearly a year now but we still have tough days but fingers crossed these will become less now we have the pump


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2012)

Great news Jon! Glad to hear she is taking to it so well!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 16, 2012)

Great news and glad all going well so far, may well make for a good xmas in giving some more flexibility with foodstuffs and treats


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2012)

hee hee Jon, do you use the 90 degree sets with the 'bonker' or the angled ones you insert by hand?

If the former, the noise is FAR worse than the deed, honestly!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 16, 2012)

Pleased for you , nothings perfect but it is the best so far !


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad things are gong well for Little fayth


----------



## hkk1970 (Dec 17, 2012)

great news jon. My little boy is going on the pump in Jan 2013, he will be 4 in february , and diagnosed nearly a year. Perhaps you can help me when Harry has his fitted !

Helen
x


----------

